# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Wie ben ik!!

## Cathy1958

hallo allemaal.
Tja,wie ben ik,leg dat maar even uit in het kort. Ik zal een korte versie geven,mijn naam is Karin,ik ben 54 jaar,moeder van 2 kinderen. Jordy van bijna 21 jaar,en Aziza van 14 jaar. Ik woon nu weer in het noorden van Nederland,na 3 jaar samen met mijn dochter in het prachtige Marokko te hebben gewoond. Ben overigens geboren in Culemborg,dus geen fries van geboorte. De reden dat ik op dit forum zit,is dat ik een vreselijke angsthaas ben,en ik heel graag met mijn medemens over bepaalde gezondsheids zaken wil praten,en op deze manier steun kan vinden,en steun kan geven aan elkaar. Ik heb nog geen idee hoe alles werkt hier,maar ik denk dat ik daar snel genoeg achter kom.

----------


## sietske763

Hallo Karin/Cathy,
hartelijk welkom hier op NGF!
met leuke en lieve leden..die willen meeleven en meedenken ..
allereerst......wat heerlijk om in Marokko gewoond te hebben, ligt er natuurlijk wel aan met wie......en waar.....
wij zijn 4 x daar op vakantie geweest....echt een verslavend land.....als tourist zijnde dan. Je geeft aan dat je over gezondheidszaken wilt praten....
waarover, als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Cathy1958

hallo Sietske,

Bedankt voor het welkom heten. Tja er zijn zoveel onderwerpen waar ik over kan praten,maar wat mij nogal bezighoud momenteel is de overgang. Dan heb ik ook nog een aantal angsten en fobien dus genoeg om over te hebben.

Ik heb in het noorden van Marokko gewoond,in het stadje Imzouren,samen met mijn dochter Aziza. Haar vader,die in Imzouren geboren is,wilde niet mee om daar weer te gaan wonen,en bleef in Nederland,en ik ben daar dus alleen met haar gaan wonen,tussen de familie aldaar.

Ik ga mijn bedje nu opzoeken,maar kom morgen zeker terug hier,om verder te kijken en te lezen. groetjes karin.

----------


## sietske763

hay Karin,
de overgang is hier actueel..
er zijn meerdere mensen momenteel met overgangsklachten (waaronder ikzelf ook)en alle gevoelens er omheen..

wat apart dat je zonder je marokaanse man naar marokko gegaan bent?!
hoe was het om daar als westerse vrouw zonder je man bij zijn familie te wonen.....lange jurken en hoofddoekjes??
en kreeg je wel vrijheid, of is de Islam in zijn fam.niet zo streng?

----------


## Cathy1958

He Sietske. Ik ben vandaag weer niet toegekomen om hier rond te neuzen zeg,de dagen vliegen voorbij. Vandaag is mijn zoon Jordy hier,en dat is net ff iets drukker als normaal.Hij blijft ook slapen,dus ik weet niet of ik tijd krijg haha. 

Marokko was heel leuk,ik kan heel goed met de familie op schieten,ik ben al ruim 10 jaar van Ahmed gescheiden,maar we zijn nog steeds heeeeeel erg goed bevriend. iedereen ziet ons eigenlijk nog steeds als koppel,heel vreemd is dat. Ik ben zelf ook moslima,en heb ik marokko uit eiegn wil een hoofddoek gedragen,terug in nederland heb ik hem gelijk weer afgedaan. Ik kreeg juist van de hele familie veel respect,en we werden daar op handen gedragen. We spreken ook berbers,en ik vind dat dat zo hoort. We zijn weer terug naar nederland gegaan omdat de nichtjes waar we daar heel erg veel mee omgingen,allemala naar belgie gingen emigreren. Toen wilde mijn dochter graag terug naar Nederland. Ik mis Marokko wel hoor,en de familie ook. Nou ik ga weer ff verder.we spreken elkaar vast weer. oja,waar ben jij geweest in Marokko????????

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Cathy1958,

Ik heet je eveneens hartelijk welkom op MediCity...ik hoop dat je er veel vreugde mag beleven en dat jij je draai kunt vinden in het zoeken na antwoorden...
prettige dag voor jou en Aziza.... :Big Grin: 
natuurlijk is het enorm wennen in Nederland....allereerst mis je de familie, de warmte en het landschap, maar je hebt een reden gehad om hier naar toe te verhuizen en dat is goed..
het kind is ook Nederlands en eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat zij hier meer kansen heeft, maar het "gemis" kan ik mij voorstellen...dat kost tijd......veel goeds gewenst....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cathy1958

Hoi Elisabeth,
Dank je wel voor het welkomswoord. Ja ik denk dat het voor Aziza ook beter is hier in Nederland,al moet ik zeggen dat het in Marokko langzaam ook wel moderner aan het worden is hoor. 
Ik wens jou ook een fijne avond toe. groetjes karin.

----------

